# help! zoas have pale spots and are not opening



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

The past two days a few, maybe 8 of my zoas didn't open. I noticed that the trunks of them seem to have these white specs, or pale dots on them. Some of the unopened zoas are pale too.

What is going on?

I dont want to lose the colony.. I'm even willing to cut these zoas out if this is something that can spread.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

zoapox?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

YUP 

now what do i do?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Unless they are rotting away, leave them. They will close their polyps to clean them now and again. If the whole colony is closed for longer than a few days, then worry =D

If it is a specific area affected, check for things like sundial snails or nudibranchs. They might be eating the polyps.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Is it good idea to put zoas on the sand?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

sig said:


> Is it good idea to put zoas on the sand?


You will get the best growth if they have something solid to grow onto..


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Kweli said:


> You will get the best growth if they have something solid to grow onto..


that is what I was thinking

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Starting to dose Vit C Next week because of this,.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey Chromey,
I've been dosing Vit. C after hearing about Carmen H.'s success, but be careful you don't overdo it. Ken at SUM told me that he's heard of people nuking their tanks from too much Vit. C. Personally, I've slowed my dosing down to a trickle. And, since I've been dosing - not sure if its related - my dendros and suncorals that used to be open 24/7 are now only open a bit at night. (If anyone has any suggestions, please pm me!)


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I was gunna stick to the 10 days every 2 months @ 1000mg a day.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

If you're still not having any luck, you might want to try a furan 2 dip - this has helped me in the past.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm just keeping the water stable. some days are better than others. the polyps seem to bebound one day, and back to the same the next. It is definitely zoaPox. I know I had some water quality issues a few weeks ago. 

The maintenance on the tank is a bit hard as if the water goes below my DIY surface skimmer then the surface gets gunky and the intake can't bring in enough water.

When I have the time to get RO water and do the 5 min top up a day then things are great. I guess I could do a water change tomorrow night. 

I also think in terms of establishing a new tank. If the stuff people put in their tanks is from an established system the system can get a head-start. Most of my stuff was brand new and i don't have a tonne of corals in another tank with good bacteria on them. Either way, this is a very solid beginning that is going to allow me a bigger upgrade in the near future once I move.. I'll probably go to 20L to a 30-40gal, maybe even a BioCube..

Plus an RO system, and a good collection of corals. I also need to get rid o one of my fresh water tanks so I'm not doing 2 hrs of maintenance a week. I just don't have the time with my two new jobs 70hrs a week!!!) but this just means BIGGER AND BETTER in the future


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

BettaBeats said:


> I'm just keeping the water stable. some days are better than others. the polyps seem to bebound one day, and back to the same the next. It is definitely zoaPox. I know I had some water quality issues a few weeks ago.
> 
> The maintenance on the tank is a bit hard as if the water goes below my DIY surface skimmer then the surface gets gunky and the intake can't bring in enough water.
> 
> ...


If its zoapox, as far as I know, furan 2 is the only option for you. Even then, its hit or miss. 
Good luck with your new jobs!


----------

